# Hot 240sx



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

My 1st post...help me out here, lets get this forum bumpin. Heres my story:

July 9, 1999 - my permit...w00t w00t I felt soooo cool
I started with a 1983 Mercury Capri 3.8 V-6 a/t. I started to shift automatic style...shift linkage broke 

May 3, 2000 - 1996 VW Jetta 

May 15, 2000 - I totaled my Jetta

June 1, 2000 - 1992 Honda Civic LX

June 3, 2000 - Bought some team loco wheels

May 25, 2002 - 1993 Nissan 240SX se with an LSD 

May 25, 2002 - gave the civic to my girl freind  

Today May 31, 2002 - Love this car  

It has its share of troubles - but im fixing it little by little

I am looking @ turbos what should I do?

- Turbo the KA
- Go get an SR/CA
- Go N/A -most reliable

Any one do anyof this stuff B-4? Who hard is it to install the SR/CA? I've heard its not cake...opinons are fine with me.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Go to www.srswap.com. Those guy's are up in your part of the country I think. The swap isn't hard to do at all. Were in Tx. A long way from you  Go to www.boostfactor.com to see one of our car's........be safe james


----------

